# Glass Imperfections / Chips



## MrsH (Feb 22, 2009)

My 150 (all glass bought from the LFS), which has been up about 3 months, has 2 very small imperfections / chips (a little bigger than a pin head) in / on the front glass. They actually look like tiny oxygen bubbles on the inside of the glass but they are not. I can't feel them when running my finger across the inside or outside of the glass. It seems as though they may be in the middle of the glass. I didn't notice them when the tank was first set up (I checked it over pretty good as I painted the back black and looked very closely for the "best" side). I have been "very" careful not to touch / ding the glass after setup. I don't think I did it. Input would be welcome. Thanks!!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

sounds like a flaw in the glass you just never noticed before.


----------

